# Help me identify sensor wires in this picture



## Russcript (16 d ago)

Hello, just noticed these two wires were hanging on my Kioti dk50hse; they must have caught on some brush or something.
the tractor is running fine, anyone know what this is for? Probably coolant temp?

If someone cares to snap a picture of theirs so I can get the polarity right I would really appreciate it


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It could be a pick up sensor to determine engine speed or direction or the like. Does your engine rpm indicator work, or your PTO proof meter?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

If the photo had been taken further back to encompass more of the mechanicals, then it may have been easier to identify the unit.

I was going to say a timing chain tensioner sensor, but can't make out where this unit is fitted.

Also was going to ask if a warning light has come on in the instrument cluster, if a sensor of sorts, then a light should show.


----------



## Russcript (16 d ago)

Thanks, it is the tach sensor apparently, I got it working again


----------

